# Connecting Mobilepre USB?



## canaris (Dec 13, 2006)

I searched but couldn't find a pic that shows how to connect the M-Audio's MobilepreUSB soundcard.. can anyone guide me to one...? 










There are a few outputs on this card ..does it matter where I connect it to my AVR aux inputs?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You want to connect the AVR to the same output you used to do the soundcard calibration...

For soundcard calibration, you would need a cable that was terminated in 1/4" TS phone plugs. You would connect from line-out to line-in and create a soundcard file and then remove that short.

Then use the 1/4" output with a TS plug to connect to the AVR.

If you are using an SPL meter, use the 1/4" input with a TS plug. If you're using a mic, then you would of course use the XLR with phantom.

All of this would be using only one channel of course. I believe they call them 1 and 2 instead of left and right, so use channel 2.

brucek


----------

